# Who's going out Monday?



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

I went to set up my blind today and just as I was getting the Windows situated four nice toms walked right out in front of me at 60 yards. Two looked my way with their heads above the corn stubble, but they kept walking on. I wasn't moving so I think they were checking out the blind. Tried to get a pic. I don't think they busted me. Hope they come back Monday! Weather looks great. Who's hunting Monday?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Set my blind up today as well. Here in the thumb, the wind and the cold temps have it feel'n more like deer hunting weather moore than spring turkey. I hope these cold temps don't turn the birds off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

My son and I will be out .


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Been working a ton, but i took Monday off and will most definitely be in the woods on Monday morning. Cant wait to hear that first gobble.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

My boy and I will both be out!


SimplyOutdoors TV


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

jeffthedj said:


> My boy and I will both be out!


x2 and a cameraman. We all have tags so if the birds are on it could turn into an interesting day.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Negative ghostrider. Likely won't be out til Thursday morning.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

OH YAAA... leavin in about 15 minutes for Minden , good luck to all.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Setting the blind up today for me and my son to sit in at first light.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

My son and I will be out early morning in St Clair Co. Talked with my buddy yesterday that owns the farm. He said the toms have been gobbling like crazy all week. Had a couple toms following hens Thursday walk through his yard.. Suppose to be windy tomorrow 37mph gusts so I'm setting up in the woods. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Archieup (Jan 22, 2003)

I'll be out!
I've seen a lot of birds moving this past week.
Lots of gobbling going on



Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Missing half the school day tomorrow


----------



## fisherjam (Oct 8, 2009)

Yea looking like a really windy day tomorrow. 40 mph gusts!


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Might sneak out after work but will probably have to wait until Tuesday


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Ill be out tommorow.sat on property this morning lots of gobbling on roost and after flydown,set up a blind after they moved on.can't wait to slip in quiet tommorow..good luck to everyone.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I'll be out with my husband and father-in-law. That wind is going to make things a bit more interesting.  The hubby has been out scouting and has heard a ton of birds, but some of them still have a lot of hens with 'em. We'll see how things turn out.  Good luck and be safe everyone.


----------



## Rasdale (Mar 1, 2000)

I'll be out on Monday morning, I'm going to take my video camera. Blind has been in place for a week now, checked on it on Friday to make sure it hadn't blown away. This year I made some long rebar stakes to make sure it stayed in place. Last year I didn't, I had a surprise first morning, my blind was gone, it was about 150 yrds east, all ripped up.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

I'll be out with Thunderhead .... getting ready to head to camp now.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Taking the day off and gunna be in the woods with my boys.


----------



## onebadmutt (Sep 16, 2008)

Me and my father will be out. Gonna do it bow with no blind for the first time. Have some nice birds out there. Hope everyone has a safe fun time, and as a bonus,a bird would be nice


----------

